
The unmanned aerial drones of WW2 - fivedogit
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Outward
======
alcima
Free flying ballons are not drones. I expected a link to real ww2 drones -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Aphrodite](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Aphrodite)

~~~
fivedogit
"At launch, a slow-burning fuse was lit; its length was calibrated to the
estimated time to arrive over German-controlled territory. At first, the
balloon rose rapidly and expanded in size until an internal cord tightened and
preventing further increase in altitude beyond 25,000 feet (7,600 m) by
releasing some gas; the balloon would then begin a slow descent due to the
hydrogen gradually leaking away.[4] After a while, the slow burning fuse would
release a bung in a can of mineral oil; as the oil slowly dripped out, the
balloon's payload would lighten arresting its decent. The same slow-burning
fuse was also used to release the balloon's weapon."

Obviously these aren't drones by today's standards, but they did have
automated mechanisms to control flight and drop incendiary devices.

